# battle for middle earth 2 installation problems



## hochmuthd13 (Aug 17, 2010)

it starts to install but when it gets to 9% it says 

- " a problem occurred when trying to transfer the file 'E:\lang\EnglishAudio.big' from the media.

do you want to retry to copy the file, or cancel the installation?"


if i rety it will load another 5% or so the the same message will pop up.

(i have a Toshiba laptop and it runs on vista)

any help would be great!


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Hi and welcome to TSF*

This is a common problem with scratched disks, so first off check if the disk is scratched or has any dust on it.
If it is severely scratched then that is probably what is causing this error and it cannot be fixed.

You could try to copy the contents of the disk on to your harddrive and then try installing the game from there.


----------

